# North West monthly meets calendar 2016



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

*I'll post dates and venues for 2017 over Christmas*

Dates and locations are as follows for the 2016 NW monthly meets, with an approximate start time of 7.30 pm:-

JANUARY - Monday 4th - The Sandpiper
FEBRUARY - Tuesday 2nd - The Boatyard
MARCH - Wednesday 2nd - The Sandpiper
APRIL - Thursday 7th - The Boatyard
MAY - Monday 9th - The Sandpiper (Monday 2nd is a bank holiday)
JUNE - Tuesday 7th - Les' 'infamous' Rivington run starting at The Boatyard  :lol: 
JULY - Tuesday 12th - The Sandpiper
AUGUST - Thursday 4th - The Boatyard
SEPTEMBER - Thursday 8th - The Sandpiper
OCTOBER - SATURDAY 8th OCTOBER - SEE LINK: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1377585
NOVEMBER - Tuesday 1st - The Sandpiper
*DECEMBER - Thursday 1st - Grill & Grain (Formerly The Boatyard)*

The address for The Sandpiper is:

The Sandpiper
Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Road
Bickerstaffe
Ormskirk
L39 0HD
Tel: 01695 733666
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 1520,d.ZGg

The address for Grill & Grain is:

Grill & Grain at The Boatyard
Bolton Road
Riley Green
Preston
PR5 0SP
Tel: 01254 209841
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 3631,d.d24

Any changes will be announced on this page.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Must try and get along to a few this coming year.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It'd be rude not to!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Les is rude - olf :lol: Wahey ... it's a cracker!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I think Les is rude - olf


Terrible! :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I think Les is rude - olf
> ...


Well he's a deer old friend :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

More rain deer for us today.

Good work Karen, look forward to seeing everyone on Monday.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone, hope to see you on Monday.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Same to you Karen and all


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy New year to you too, from Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

All the best see you all soon


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hoping to be there if nothing gets in the way.
Happy new year to all


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> Hoping to be there if nothing gets in the way.


Excellent, hopefully see you tonight


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Karen and Co. All the best for the New Year. I have also resolved to try and get to the meetings this year...but.. I've not been to either of them before, the one in Ormskirk is a bit of a trek . I will endeavour to come tonight . T'would be good to see you all, I've nearly forgotten what you look like!  
Regards. Harry


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Flash said:


> Hi Karen and Co. All the best for the New Year. I have also resolved to try and get to the meetings this year...but.. I've not been to either of them before, the one in Ormskirk is a bit of a trek . I will endeavour to come tonight . T'would be good to see you all, I've nearly forgotten what you look like!
> Regards. Harry


Good to hear from you Harry, Happy New Year! It'll be really nice to see you if you can make it, hope to see you later.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Unfortunately a new job gets in the way of coming down tonight as I'm in Hornsea.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the new job Steve, hope to see you soon.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Flash said:


> Hi Karen and Co. All the best for the New Year. I have also resolved to try and get to the meetings this year...but.. I've not been to either of them before, the one in Ormskirk is a bit of a trek . I will endeavour to come tonight . T'would be good to see you all, I've nearly forgotten what you look like!
> Regards. Harry


I predict a flash of recognition :wink:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Was hoping to make it but got home from work late, manic first day back :x

Will do my best to make the next one

Happy new year everyone [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too will be there for the next meet 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to see the mince pie eyed and flood escapees tonight despite a grueling first day back to work after a long break :wink: I got used to getting up late :roll:

See you at the next one


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, yesterday was a shock to the system being back at work with an early morning and then a late night. Apologies if you heard snoring from my corner! :lol:

It was good to see everyone, hope to see you all again on 2nd February.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Flash said:


> Hi Karen and Co. All the best for the New Year. I have also resolved to try and get to the meetings this year...but.. I've not been to either of them before, the one in Ormskirk is a bit of a trek . I will endeavour to come tonight . T'would be good to see you all, I've nearly forgotten what you look like!
> Regards. Harry


Hi Harry, all the best for the new year. Shame you could not make it. Hope you are well and see you at a meet soon.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> I too will be there for the next meet
> 
> Audiphil returns. Look forward to seeing your MK3


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Marco,

Yes looking forward to seeing you too 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It'll be good to have you back in the fold Phil.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't forget the next NW monthly meet will be on Tuesday evening (2nd February) at The Boatyard.

Hope you can all make it, and make sure you bring your magnifying glasses so we can give Phil's new Mk3 a good once over! :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud, better get it washed then 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Dani, for noticing that The Boatyard and Sandpiper links no longer worked. I've now updated them.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

See you all there on Tuesday. Likely in the A4. Every time I get the TT out it needs as long again to clean it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't have that luxury at the moment 

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1204562

.
.
.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im out, working in Hull at the mo..
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> I don't have that luxury at the moment
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1204562
> 
> ...


Just read your post re the S3 John. What an absolute pain. Really sad to see a car go like this. Your car is the essence of what Audis are about. Solid build and if well maintained will give you great service. The mileage it achieved is a testament to their quality. It's a pitty 'modern' Audi drivers don't adopt the same approach. Most are on options to own (ie never own) and don't give a hoot. If I lost my A4 there is no way I'd get a car like it for £1500. These older Audis are bullet proof. More and more current ones seem to be getting unreliable.

Hope you get something sorted via the 'insurance' company.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The low offer than John has received highlights it may be best to get an agreed value with specialist insurance companies rather than being at the loss adjusters market value?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Im out, working in Hull at the mo..
> Steve


Hope you can make it to one soon Steve.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I don't have that luxury at the moment
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1204562


That's terrible John! Hope you manage to get a satisfactory outcome.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry but I won't be able to make the meet tonight. Hopefully make the next one.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a shame Al, have a good evening and I hope to see you soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry but life seems to have something against me joining you 

Have a nice evening all


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Not to worry Dani, we'll have a drink for you. Hope to see you next time.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope you all enjoy your night and will see you next month

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for coming along last night, a small but perfectly formed meet!

Nice to meet Rod in his search for the perfect Mk2, hope he didn't go away more confused than before he came!!



Audiphil said:


> Hope you all enjoy your night and will see you next month


Hope you're feeling better soon Phil, see you at The Sandpiper


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Hope you all enjoy your night and will see you next month
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You let me down Phil, I was hoping to see your new car... I mean you, both even. :lol: Hope you are better soon and see you next time.

John and Phil were not to clever either.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Marco, sorry, new car driving and lookin good me feeling awful still, see you next month,

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> John and Phil were not to clever


That's a bit harsh Mark, I just don't think they were fully recovered from their man flu! :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tell me about it. I'm still suffering [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy Birthday Marco; Many happy returns and I hope you have a really great day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a good one


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Dani and John, I've been away and just catching up 8)


----------



## golfgtidude (Feb 12, 2016)

I need to get to one of these


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

You'll be made very welcome


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Our next meet is on Wednesday 2nd March at The Sandpiper. Fingers crossed this dry weather holds out.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's hoping - and the nights are getting lighter too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> the nights are getting lighter too


I managed to wash my car after work yesterday before it went dark (but, unfortunately, a bird ruined my efforts today!) :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > the nights are getting lighter too
> ...


It wasn't one of those pesky Rocs from Persia was it? They can be a right nuisance, especially if you leave any large boulders lying around.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I had no choice but to wash mine today; one or many birds bombarded the entire car with the most weird droppings despite there being no tree anywhere near the car. Very strange! :evil:


----------



## Ollie199090 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I think im going to have a drive up on Wednesday if that's ok? How many people normally show up?

Thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Ollie199090 said:


> Hi guys, I think im going to have a drive up on Wednesday if that's ok? How many people normally show up?
> 
> Thanks


You're more than welcome to join us. Numbers vary, especially in winter, but generally 8+ at this time of year.

We park in the far right hand corner of the car park (although the lightweights don't tend to bring their TTs out in the rain!!!) and head for the warmth of the pub.


----------



## Ollie199090 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll have a drive up then  and I think I'll be a badass and bring the TT out


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

:lol: :lol: Excellent!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Weather looks grim tomorrow so as my car is clean and dry it's staying that way. It would no doubt go back in the garage wet so not ideal, plus it's still dark and everyone goes in once parked at the moment, rain and cold forcing that. Looking forward to the lighter, warmer and drier evenings. Well, lighter we can guarantee.

See you Wednesday.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ollie199090 said:


> I'll have a drive up then  and I think I'll be a badass and bring the TT out


What TT have you got?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, roll on lighter nights. We'll only be bringing one TT, not sure which yet.

See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Ollie199090 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ive got a beautiful Silver Poverty Spec 07 mk2. Its already filthy so an extra few miles wont do any harm haha


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ollie199090 said:


> Ive got a beautiful Silver Poverty Spec 07 mk2. Its already filthy so an extra few miles wont do any harm haha


Poverty spec :lol: I'm sure they come pretty good standard. As long as it drives nicely then there's not much else you need.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Snow forecast for tomorrow morning and then showers during the evening. That will be filthy gritted roads.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmmm ... don't like salt. Still, quattro is good


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> That will be filthy gritted roads.


We'll probably come in Scott's TT then! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll bring a hand full of *free* Stanford Hall stand passes 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > That will be filthy gritted roads.
> ...


That's not fair on the car as he's not as diligent as you at washing (the car, I must add) :lol:

John - how are getting on with the S3?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Marco,

I decided it's not worth fixing in the end sadly - details here: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1204562

It would be quite a lot of hassle organising too. It would be cheaper to buy a lower mileage S3 than repair mine even to a cheap standard.

I did see an S3 with half the mileage at the cheaper end of the scale but it was a shed with damage, faults and bits missing. Not a patch on mine. Shows you mileage is a poor guide to condition.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> I decided it's not worth fixing in the end sadly - details here: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1204562
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that John. Well look after older cars are rare these days. Most folks want a quick fix with a new one and replace every 3 years.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, and you get penalised for looking after an older car when the insurance pay out :?


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


I'd say he's plain Lazy............ :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

So Slow said:


> I'd say he's plain Lazy............ :lol:


He's finally admitted it (and I have witnesses)!!! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> So Slow said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say he's plain Lazy............ :lol:
> ...


I doubt this can be topped. I saw a guy once go out and pour washing up liquid on some grubby van in the hope that rain would do the work!  :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've seen some people leaving cups of water with a dash of washing up liquid in the sink hoping that Mr Brownian would go through the motions for them.

My friend at uni said one of his hall mates left a dirty cup in the sink with the hot tap continuously running into it :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to see everyone tonight. Can't believe how fast it went! Nice to finally see Phil's new Mk3 in the flesh.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> My friend at uni said one of his hall mates left a dirty cup in the sink with the hot tap continuously running into it :roll:


He must have had an agreement with the water board 

Great seeing everyone tonight for a good natter


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see everyone tonight despite the wind and rain


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

It was really cold, the coldest meet yet all Winter and it's March. I'm hoping that after many years of going to the boatyard that one evening, this year, we may just be able to sit out.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Our next monthly meet is this Thursday evening (7th) at The Boatyard. At least it will be daylight when we arrive for a change, we just need some dry weather for a good TT turnout. 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll bring my TT as long as it's dry. I'm in the process of a polish and detail so it would be nice to bring it out for the evening.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> I'll bring my TT as long as it's dry. I'm in the process of a polish and detail so it would be nice to bring it out for the evening.


Sounds good. Mine's filthy after Saturday's rain so need to try and wash it before Thursday. :x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I should be able to make it with Janice.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> I should be able to make it with Janice.


Excellent


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hoping to make this one but moving houses can be a bit distracting :? Thought I'd missed it for a moment :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> moving houses can be a bit distracting


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > moving houses can be a bit distracting


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The weather's looking promising for tonight folks. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not my usual self today so I'll be feeling sorry for myself nursing an upset stomach sipping peppermint tea [smiley=sick2.gif]

Have fun all


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh no, sounds grim! Hope you're feeling better soon Dani.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ta muchly Karen


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Despite my journey staring in gridlock I seem to have arrived already. Did you book a table Karen? I've nabbed one in the far corner where another party failed to turn up 

Hope your stomach insert gets better Dani [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Stomach insert


???

New term for "food"? I'll pass that on to my clients :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for coming along last night, we had a good turnout, with no rain for a change.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to see everyone and even Marco's car which was very shiny 8) and as red as Karen's new seats


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Marco's car which was very shiny 8) and as red as Karen's new seats


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> Nice to see everyone and even Marco's car which was very shiny 8) and as red as Karen's new seats


Thanks John, it had a detailing on and off for a week. It wasn't that shiny after an extended route with Shak to the evening. Worth it though when the cyclists and slower cars had called it an evening.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Our next monthly meet is on this Monday evening (9th). Looks like we're going to get sunshine so can actually spend time outside with the cars for a change!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We've been waiting for that for years Karen :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I know!! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

At last a blue sky meet. TT will be out tonight for sure!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I might have to wash mine.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> TT will be out tonight for sure!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Where is everybody? Sat at the water's edge trailing my fingers. A lovely perfume - canal No.9 :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We were at The Boatyard last month John, thought it was quiet here at The Sandpiper! :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Doubt we'll stay too long, think everyone must be on holiday, only 2 others here!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What? 

It'll take me half an hour if you are still there. ....


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmm, there's someone missing ... hang on a minute, where's John? :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Better late than never :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't forget guys and girls it Les's famous Rivington cruise for Tuesday 7th of June monthly meet. Details on the first page. Be there or be a sissy.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Les, could you bring a pair of your leather handle covers with you for me please?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cloud said:


> Les, could you bring a pair of your leather handle covers with you for me please?


Will do Karen.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruddy heck it's tomorrow! Who stole Monday? Why is my bin still full? Could there be a connection? It's all Les's fault no doubt - You're o-trash or it's wheel E-bin fun or something - wins my vote anyways :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Ruddy heck it's tomorrow! Who stole Monday? Why is my bin still full? Could there be a connection? It's all Les's fault no doubt - You're o-trash or it's wheel E-bin fun or something - wins my vote anyways :lol:


Ermm it's Tuesday next week next meet.I will have a pint of whatever he's drinking. ,,,Unless its lighter fuel boot polish or meths....OK I will drink menths . [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Mind you who knows what venue he will turn up at might even be Haugh Hall [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Ruddy heck it's tomorrow! Who stole Monday? Why is my bin still full? Could there be a connection? It's all Les's fault no doubt - You're o-trash or it's wheel E-bin fun or something - wins my vote anyways :lol:
> ...


Ruddy heck twice! It's not tomorrow it's Tuesday not Thursday - That's a relief and back to the meths - you can't see the flames you know :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> Mind you who knows what venue he will turn up at


Could be absolutely anywhere knowing John! :roll:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll still be oop North on the 7th so count me in for Les' (in)famous cruise


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you who knows what venue he will turn up at
> ...


How dare you. I resemble that remark


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A quick reminder about Les' Rivington cruise tomorrow night - leaving The Boatyard at around 7.30 pm. See you there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have a great cruise 

Sadly I'll have to work tonight :?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to see everyone last night, shame about the weather, don't think it could have rained any harder (not to mention the thunder and lightning)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cloud said:


> Good to see everyone last night, shame about the weather, don't think it could have rained any harder (not to mention the thunder and lightning)


Yeah pity as the evening before was really nice but that's the way it goes. The heat mist low on the roads made it very spooky as well :twisted: Good to see you all again though.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Shakes fist at heavens, "Good wood God. Good wood!" :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Our next meet is this Wednesday (6th July) at The Sandpiper. The weather's looking dry for a change. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Due to requests to change this month's meet, because of football, tomorrow's meet will now be held next Tuesday. Enjoy the match everyone!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Karen

Good idea, I will be watching the match too. I think it would have been a bit thin on the ground. :wink: My Great Grandma is Welsh and my Nan is named Olwyn Jones. That's a good enough link to Wales :lol:

Forecast not as good today so lets hope it's a nice evening next week.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Good idea, I will be watching the match too. I think it would have been a bit thin on the ground. :wink: My Great Grandma is Welsh and my Nan is named Olwyn Jones. That's a good enough link to Wales :lol:


I think everywhere will be quiet tonight as it seems most people will be glued to their TV's. Wow, you certainly have Welsh connections! I'll have a Welsh sister-in-law in September, but I'll definitely not be watching the football! [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's sock draw riding time again Karen :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> It's sock draw riding time again Karen :lol:


Aye? :?:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It's sock draw riding time again Karen :lol:
> ...


+1 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually here's a good game:

http://games.usvsth3m.com/slap-michael-gove/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Shame that. Not your game John .That's funny 
But I had kept tonight client free. Not sure I can do the same next Tuesday. 
Ah well, it's just one of those things as my lads always says.
Enjoy the football. Who's playing?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I've given him a few slaps (Michael, not John).

Shame you may not be free next week Dani. Thought it better to rearrange for next week when more people will be willing to come along. Just asked my shocked boss who Wales are playing (I didn't even know Wales were playing until yesterday - it would appear that I live under a rock!) :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> it would appear that I live under a rock!) :lol:


 :lol:

Same here; at least I now know 8)

Think I'll do all my shopping tonight as the shops will be nice and empty


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A quick reminder that our rescheduled meet is tonight, at The Sandpiper.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tonight? Oohhh .... [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] Will try!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for coming along last night, the toilet humour was certainly a change! 

Here are the mushrooms/toadstools that have sprung up in my garden I was telling you about John.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to see everyone. The lid slowly closes on toilet humour - well at least mine does :wink:

Nice picture Karen. Looks a bit like the poisonous Brown roll rim but difficult to say from the pictures as there are plenty of look alikes like the ones that make up fairy rings. Definitely not the edible horse or field.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Definitely not the edible horse or field.


I'll hang fire with the garlic butter then! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are those fungi close to a tree or shrub? If so they could be honnyfungus. The "Holy Google" has quite a bit of info on it:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=honny ... e&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Are those fungi close to a tree or shrub?


I wouldn't say they were particularly close to anything, quite a few feet away really. Looking at the link, they're definitely not honey fungus.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

To identify them a bit better I'd need to see the underside of the undamaged cap for color of gills and the stem to see if there's a ring but doing it properly would involve spore prints and even a microscope before being certain with examples that are similar to others. Some mushrooms are very obvious and unique and safe to eat but with edibility you need to be 100% sure otherwise although you'd probably be Ok or only a bit [smiley=sick2.gif] but there's a small chance you could end up [smiley=skull.gif] .


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> with edibility you need to be 100% sure otherwise although you'd probably be Ok or only a bit [smiley=sick2.gif] but there's a small chance you could end up [smiley=skull.gif] .


I wouldn't risk it if I was 100% sure!! Here are a few more pics taken in my lunch hour ...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

All I know is your lawn needs a cut   Hedgehogs will be meadow walking. :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> All I know is your lawn needs a cut   Hedgehogs will be meadow walking. :lol:


I know, waiting for a dry spell as the grass is wet through! :x There's a hog eating its mealworm supper as we speak.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I shall be there Thursday evening. So far it looks ok for Thursday so, fingers crossed.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> I shall be there Thursday evening. So far it looks ok for Thursday so, fingers crossed.


Think I'll come too!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking a bit difficult for me but will know nearer the time.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Doesn't look like a huge turn out. :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm afraid I won't be able to make it. I've managed to do my back in and trap a nerve ow [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have a good time


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Ouch, sounds painful. I know someone who works wonders with bad backs! :roll:

Hope you're back on your feet soon John, see you next time.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds bad, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

In NY..so will have to take a rain-check..
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for coming along last night. Good to see Glen giving his V6 an airing too!



V6RUL said:


> In NY..so will have to take a rain-check..
> Steve


Hope you're having a good time Steve.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> In NY..so will have to take a rain-check..
> Steve


Cool, have fun!


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

What time is everybody meeting next Thursday?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

D3YMO said:


> What time is everybody meeting next Thursday?


Just replied on your other thread!

It's usually around 7.30 pm (ish). Some people order food, so we'll be inside if not with the cars.

If you let me know what time you're thinking of arriving, I'll look out for you.


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

In that case I will aim to be there around 7.30>8pm


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

D3YMO said:


> In that case I will aim to be there around 7.30>8pm


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Will do my best to make it


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll be along tonight. See you there.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to see everyone last night and nice to see a few new faces. At least it was dry enough to spend a bit of time outside with the cars for a change. 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I missed it. I meant to post last night that I still don't feel up to much at the moment. Hopefully will be able to make the next one!


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Same as above, apologies for the no show, I got out of work late and it rained to I didn't have the enthusiasm...

I will be there on the 18th 100%


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Sorry I missed it. I meant t to post last night that I still don't feel up to much at the moment. Hopefully will be able to make the next one!


Hope your back's better soon John, sounds like you're suffering. 



D3YMO said:


> Same as above, apologies for the no show, I got out of work late and it rained to I didn't have the enthusiasm...
> 
> I will be there on the 18th 100%


Don't worry about it, you said you were working late. Hope you can make next month's perhaps on 4th October


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just in case anyone is not aware of the change to this month's meet (please see first page), the meet will now be held this Saturday morning - see link: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1377585


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't forget, the next NW meet is tomorrow evening at The Sandpiper.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cloud said:


> Don't forget, the next NW meet is tomorrow evening at The Sandpiper.


I shall pop along


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget, the next NW meet is tomorrow evening at The Sandpiper.
> ...


Excellent, see you tomorrow Les.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, it's not working out tonight but hopefully will make the Grand Day Out! Have a good time and give Les a poke from me :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry, I couldn't make it as planned something came up I had to deal with Grrrrr


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for coming along last night, and nice to finally meet Brian. See you all on the 13th. 



John-H said:


> Sorry, it's not working out tonight but hopefully will make the Grand Day Out! Have a good time and give Les a poke from me :wink:





les said:


> Sorry, I couldn't make it as planned something came up I had to deal with Grrrrr


Shame you couldn't make it.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for coming along last night. Shame the Grill and Grain won't really be suitable for future meets, it wasn't what I expected!  I'll do a recce to the Royal Oak round the corner and report back with my findings.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I missed the meet. I got bound up with ordering a new bathroom.

So what's happened to the Boat Yard then and why is it now unsuitable? I'm intrigued?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Sorry I missed the meet. I got bound up with ordering a new bathroom.
> 
> So what's happened to the Boat Yard then and why is it now unsuitable? I'm intrigued?


Don't worry John, we'll see you in the New Year.

They seem to be aiming at people eating now, you've to wait to be seated in the 'restaurant' as you're not allowed eat in the bar area. When you have some eating and some not, a restaurant isn't really suitable, and, as I never know how many people will be coming along, I can't book.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I missed the meet. I got bound up with ordering a new bathroom.
> ...


That's a shame. I remember when a favorite pub of mine in Frodsham changed hands and bit by bit got turned into an unfriendly restaurant. No longer could you drop in for a beer and read of a paper or one of their many fascinating old library books. The food and beer were still good but the price went up, the papers went, the lovely ramshackle library shrunk to a few uniform green books in one shelf and some red ones on another - obviously now not to be read. I was asked to vacate my table despite after having lunch and still considering a pudding. Not been back since.

Another classic old pub in Essex that I used to take my daughter to when she was little because they had many interesting wooden games changed too. It had old music hall posters in frames on the wall, bare wood floor, a real log fire and a resident old chap who was an RAF pilot in the war scarred by facial burns when he was shot down. Lovely man helped me out when my jack collapsed in the car park. The pub was also frequented by the local cricket team all in their kit. Lovely atmosphere. We hadn't visited for a while but went there for lunch one day to find it carpeted, blasting music out, all chrome and mirrors and big TV screens. All the wooden games and homely features had gone apart from the old RAF pilot sat sadly on his usual stool at the end of the bar. I bet he felt sadder than me.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


An all to familiar tail and in fact if you are on Facebook check out Save the Crown at Bradley. The locals are trying to save their local pub the Crown which is currently boarded up with a planning application to knock to down to build houses. BTW I took some of the pic's on there esp the one with everybody outside at one meeting. You might spot me on the end of the shot.


----------



## Houndtt (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi all is there any monthly meets this year 2017


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Houndtt said:


> Hi all is there any monthly meets this year 2017


Check out the first post on this thread as it contains all the monthly meetings, dates, times and venues for the whole year.


----------



## Houndtt (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks les but all I can find is the 2016 I must be looking in the wrong place


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Houndtt said:


> Thanks les but all I can find is the 2016 I must be looking in the wrong place


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1444922


----------

